# I screwed up



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

ok i usually have no problem rooting roms and rooting phone but motorola somehow is makes everything so hard.

i used a one click method root for the atrix which is always smooth and fine but putting on a rom on this thing requires the bootloader to be unlocked. this is where things got dicey,

i followed this guide in the forum
*1.5* *Unlocking the Bootloader*

*To Unlock Your Bootloader (AT&T ONLY)*
Download the Unlocker sbf
Download fastboot
Backup your /data partition if you do not want to lose anything!
FOLLOW THE STEPS ABOVE FOR FLASHING .sbf FILES TO YOUR PHONE, HOWEVER, you OBVIOUSLY want to use the .sbf file you downloaded from step one in the Unlocking Your Bootloader steps, it will be called zomgunlocker-lite.sbf or something similar
After your phone reboots, power it back down and boot back in fastboot mode (hold Volume Down while powering on until you see fastboot, then press Volume Up)
Open Command Prompt and move to the location of your extracted fastboot directory (I made mine C:\fastboot, for simplicity's sake) by typing
cd C:\(location of fastboot)

but for some reason when i hit fastboot oem unlock and error occurs and and says the oem bootloader is not enabled or something to that effect. so because i couldn't get it to work i tried something i always do on a moto droid thinking hell is a moto should work right? Wrong... i put on the bionic bootstrap apk in and restarted the phone thinking after it said success on the bootstrap method, everything was good

well phone is stuck in a bootloop with no recovery. I've never messed up without a recovery so I have no idea what to do.

Please, does anyone have any advice on what i should do?


----------



## PRATIKB (Jan 13, 2012)

I ain't expert but I would suggest use motorola rds tool to flash it .

Refer intetnation pudding thread.

Wait till other experts resonds.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm no expert either but rsd lite is your only option after recovery fails

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## The great Brandini. (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you get back into fastboot? or rsd? To unlock i used this tool, i know this isn't going to help in your current state, but maybe after?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182871


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

I see thanks guys. Any links on how to use rsd?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The great Brandini. (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a similar problem, I unlocked, rooted. I have cwm installed. I can still get into recovery. I attempted to Flash the cm9 selfkang build here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1500535. wiped cache/wiped and restored factory settings, flashed rom. Now it won't pass the moto boot screen. any ideas?


----------



## maulich (Nov 12, 2011)

The great Brandini. said:


> I have a similar problem, I unlocked, rooted. I have cwm installed. I can still get into recovery. I attempted to Flash the cm9 selfkang build here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1500535. wiped cache/wiped and restored factory settings, flashed rom. Now it won't pass the moto boot screen. any ideas?


Boot to recovery and go to mounts and storage. Choose format /system, reflash rom, reflash gapps, then reboot.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

